
Cloudflare is blocking lookups for archive.is - bifrost
I posted too quickly, apparently this is a long running problem between Cloudflare and archive.is...<p>Compare -&gt;<p>% host archive.is 1.1.1.1<p>archive.is has address 127.0.0.3<p>vs my machine running a proper local resolver:<p>% host archive.is<p>archive.is has address 62.192.168.106<p>vs Google Quad-8:<p>% host archive.is 8.8.8.8<p>archive.is has address 51.38.113.224
======
LinuxBender
This is what I see

    
    
        1.1.1.1: 127.0.0.3
        1.0.0.1: 127.0.0.3
        8.8.4.4: 5.196.68.232
        8.8.8.8: 5.196.68.232
        9.9.9.9: 51.38.113.224
        208.67.220.220: 89.163.224.67
        208.67.222.222: 89.163.224.67
    

[ Edit ] Found your answer [1] Interesting that they dont have a default
fallback record if EDNS is not available. Some people (myself included) block
it. They should look into Anycast.

[1] - [https://jarv.is/notes/cloudflare-dns-archive-is-
blocked/](https://jarv.is/notes/cloudflare-dns-archive-is-blocked/)

~~~
bifrost
Yeah, I eventually dug into it and saw the EDNS thing. I can understand why
Cloudflare wants to not pass EDNS but they could also trivially assign a
regional but dummy record...

------
berg01
Seems like archive.is is using DNS-based load-balancing/fail-over. My best
guess is that the person/group that's running archive.is is having some
operational issues right now and you caught that issue.

For the record: from GCP (using default resolvers, e.g. Google) region europe-
north1-a... archive.is resolves to 46.45.185.30.

------
irtefa
It was discussed previously on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317)

------
bifrost
I also looked it up from archive.is's authoritative name servers:

% host archive.is carl.archive.is

archive.is has address 51.38.113.224

